# Need some advice



## Schroedc (Feb 29, 2016)

@duncsuss and anybody else out there that does fountain pens,

One of my customers would like a broad nib on a Vertex. (Not a chisel tip, Just a broad nib) Anyone suggest where I can get a nib compatible with that section or happen to have one laying around I could buy from them?

Thanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 29, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @duncsuss and anybody else out there that does fountain pens,
> 
> One of my customers would like a broad nib on a Vertex. (Not a chisel tip, Just a broad nib) Anyone suggest where I can get a nib compatible with that section or happen to have one laying around I could buy from them?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, I can't remember if the Vertex kit uses a #5 or a #6 nib -- best would be to check with Roy Robaldo (ClassicNib.com) or Brian Gray (MeisterNib.com). Roy stocks Bock nibs, Brian stocks JoWo nibs, and I'm sure both will know which one is correct for the Vertex.

Alternatively ... do a search on the IAP site (penturners.org) I'm sure this has been asked and answered there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 29, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Sorry, I can't remember if the Vertex kit uses a #5 or a #6 nib -- best would be to check with Roy Robaldo (ClassicNib.com) or Brian Gray (MeisterNib.com). Roy stocks Bock nibs, Brian stocks JoWo nibs, and I'm sure both will know which one is correct for the Vertex.
> 
> Alternatively ... do a search on the IAP site (penturners.org) I'm sure this has been asked and answered there.



Thanks! Roy was spot on and knew the answer right off the bat. Ordered a couple from him since free shipping today through midnight. I'll keep him in mind for some other stuff down the road!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 29, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks! Roy was spot on and knew the answer right off the bat. Ordered a couple from him since free shipping today through midnight. I'll keep him in mind for some other stuff down the road!


Damn. You had to mention the free shipping, didn't you? Just when I thought my Paypal balance was safe for a couple of days.





.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 29, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Damn. You had to mention the free shipping, didn't you? Just when I thought my Paypal balance was safe for a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roy's had free shipping all month, lol! (I placed a small order last night before the offer ran out - I'm about out of CA.)


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 29, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I'm about out of CA.



I'm about to have the exact opposite problem. $230-worth of glue is going to take up quite a lot of space

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 29, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I'm about to have the exact opposite problem. $230-worth of glue is going to take up quite a lot of space



Yeah, you'll be set on CA for a while! 

Have you used the CA you're getting before? Once you've had a chance to use it, if you're willing to, a review, or even a few comments on what you think of it, would be great.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 29, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Have you used the CA you're getting before?


I believe it's the FastCap P2-10 glue.

Several years ago I bought a large bottle (10oz, perhaps larger) and it worked fine. I made the mistake of leaving it in the garage (where I do all my work) during a very hot spell, and it went bad -- got kind of gelatinous and stringy, and wouldn't set even with a lot of activator. About half of it went bad. It was only one grade -- thin -- I have no idea how the others behave.

I'm going to negotiate for a shelf in the fridge door, and take just a small bottle at a time into the garage. That way if it goes bad I'll only lose an ounce or so. It might mean that I have to reduce the variety of hot sauces I have in stock.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 29, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> It might mean that I have to reduce the variety of hot sauces I have in stock.



That would be a tough trade-off!

I'm not a fan of when my CA goes bad. Recently lost almost half a bottle of thin that had been open maybe 2 months and never left the basement after it was opened - constant temp of mid-60's. At some point we're going to get a fridge for the basement - and when that time comes, I'll be storing CA in there too.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wait until about the end of May and check Craigslist for Dorm Fridges... College grads will be looking to unload them. They don't take up a lot of room, are easy to move, and they actually hold quite a bit of glue and resin if you don't fill them up with beer. First pass on Craigslist I found 3 under a hundred bucks, closest one was cheapest, picked it up for $50. Guy's kid had graduated, stored his fridge in Dad's garage, and Dad was cleaning the garage. Looks like new when cleaned up, works great. And, they fit under, or on top of most work benches without any trouble.

I've got 6 - 4 oz. bottles of CA, a 2 oz and an 8 ounce bottle of Accelerator and Release Agent in one door rack, with room left over, and I have room for 2 - 4 gallons of resin, dependent upon how it's pacakaged. Minor investment given the cost of glue and resin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 1, 2016)

Dorm fridges ... before I started woodworking, we helped my wife's cousin empty out her dorm room and we ended up with the fridge. I had no need of it at home, at took it into work to replace the one IT folks used for lunch, soda, etc, in the "computer boneyard" because the thermostat in the old one flaked out. It got ditched a few years ago.

Good suggestion to check Craigslist, thanks!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You're most certainly welcome. Might find one cheap now, you never know, I just bought mine last month. Right after college when the grads have to clear their dorm room, I'd think you may find one really cheap though. Someone in the past had framed up a bathroom in my shop, built a plywood counter and dropped a sink in it. In the process they framed up a spot for a dorm fridge, is what got me looking that direction. Mine's 33" tall x 18" wide and 19" or so deep with the condenser coil on back, should you want to measure potential locations in the shop for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Might find one cheap now, you never know



I just scored a small fridge from a Craigslist ad -- $35, less than 15 minutes away. It's about 18" cubed (plus a couple more inches on the back for the coils) and sits perfectly on an old filing cabinet next to the shop sink

Reactions: Like 1


----------

